# 1st Post of kitless



## 1dweeb (Apr 4, 2010)

This is actually my third attempt at kitless but the first pen that made it this far. The 1st and 2nd attempts are in multiple pieces on my shop floor. 

The threads work great on the cap and on the nib. Soon I will try to improve on this but it is always nice to have little victories along the way. The cap was made from the scrap pile as I didn't have another matching blank. I wasn't sure I would get this far with this pen anyway. It isn't much to look at but it works and I guess that is a start. Comments welcome.

Wayne


----------



## mredburn (Apr 4, 2010)

Great beginnings, even if it isn't cosmetically what you'd hoped for that will come next. Just getting to this point is an accomplishment in its own right.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 4, 2010)

Take the victories where you can , it makes the failures hurt much less . I think you did a great job on it . The improved designs will come later , get to know the tools and materials and what their limitations are first .


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Apr 4, 2010)

I think its a great start, you got a working pen.  Thats more than I have so far.  Hopefully I will get there shortly.


----------



## RAdams (Apr 5, 2010)

that is awesome! Way further along than me.. but i am optimistic that i will have a similar post soon! The kitless bug is mean. All consuming.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## Mark (Apr 5, 2010)

Great pen. Someday I'll try that. For now, I'll drool over yours....


----------



## fernhills (Apr 5, 2010)

Great news, what taps & dies` did you use.  Carl


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 5, 2010)

Three strikes and your in the club.  Welcome aboard.  We're getting to the point where we need a secret handshake.


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 5, 2010)

To All,

Thanks for the kind words of encouragement. The journey is always a little nicer with company along the way.

Carl,

For the cap I used a 12 X 1 metric tap and die. For the NIB section I used a 10 X 1 tap. The NIB section was obtained from BEREA Hardwoods. I also have some from Lou, Dcbluesman but I am saving those for better pens. I purchased the tap that he sells for those NIBs.

Wayne


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks pretty good to me, well done Wayne!


----------

